# Τι έψαξαν οι Έλληνες στο Google το 2017



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2017)

Από *εδώ*:

Το Year in Search της Google αναδεικνύει τα πρόσωπα, τα θέματα, τα γεγονότα και τα μέρη που κέντρισαν φέτος την προσοχή του πλανήτη μέσα από τη μηχανή αναζήτησης.

Η Google ανακοινώνει τη λίστα με τις ταχύτερα αυξανόμενες αναζητήσεις των Ελλήνων ανεξαρτήτως θέματος, αλλά και 4 ακόμα λίστες που αφορούν σε γεγονότα, διασημότητες, ταινίες και σειρές που τράβηξαν την προσοχή μας! 

Από το Survivor μέχρι το Nomads και από τις διασημότητες που έφυγαν από τη ζωή, μέχρι το Despacito, αυτός ο χρόνος μας επηρέασε με διαφορετικούς τρόπους. 

Δείτε αναλυτικότερα τις λίστες:

Ταχύτερα αυξανόμενες αναζητήσεις 2017

1. Survivor
2. Κοινωνικό Μέρισμα
3. Eurovision 2017
4. Nomads
5. Zωή Λάσκαρη
6. Eurobasket 2017
7. Στάθης Ψάλτης
8. Despacito
9. My style rocks
10.Iphone 8


Επικαιρότητα

1. Κοινωνικό μέρισμα
2. ΕΦΚΑ
3. Ηριάννα
4. Καταλονία
5. Εκλογές Κεντροαριστεράς
6. Δασικοί Χάρτες
7. Σώρρας
8. Μάνδρα Αττικής
9. Ηλεκτρονικό εισιτήριο
10.Βόμβα Κορδελιό


Διασημότητες

1. Zωή Λάσκαρη
2. Στάθης Ψάλτης
3. Νανά Καραγιάννη
4. Ειρήνη Παπαδοπούλου
5. Νατάσα Καλογρίδη
6. Μαίρη Τσώνη
7. Λάουρα Νάργες
8. Ντάνος
9. Σόφι Πασχάλη
10.Chester Bennington


Ταινίες

1. La la land
2. Fast and Furious 8
3. It
4. Wonder Woman
5. Το τελευταίο σημείωμα
6. Justice League
7. Moonlight
8. Logan
9. Fifty Shades Darker
10.Blade Runner


Σειρές και Τηλεοπτικά

1. Survivor
2. Nomads
3. My style rocks
4. Παρθένα Ζωή
5. Έλα στη θέση μου
6. Survival Secret
7. Τατουάζ
8. Συμμαθητές
9. Rising Star
10.Shopping Star


----------

